# Salt Fork Info??



## FlippinStick (Jun 18, 2005)

Heading up to Salt Fork in a couple days. Wondering if anyone who is familiar with bass fishing there has any suggestions as to what seems to be working lately. Will be fishing from both the bank and boat. thanks.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I read where the water level is being dropped by the state because of dam problem. You might want to check into this as fishing will be affected and they were talking about boat launch closings coming soon.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I was there last week, and we took a bunch shallow in the rocks throwing texas rigged tubes.


----------

